# Warm season grass recommendations



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, so the more I research turfgrass selection the harder it is for me to decide what to get. I live in the Central Valley of CA, agricultural area. Summers are over 100 degrees and our winter lows are about 36 degrees. I was initially pretty set on Platimum Te Paspalum but having second thoughts after reading the forum. I only have about 1700 sq ft, very small section of moderate shade from 11-2 and sun before and after that time. I work as a firefighter so I have 4 days in a row off usually unless I pick up an extra shift. I have a rotary mower and a flex 21 with max Hoc of 1/2". I'd obviously want to maintain it at 1/2" max otherwise i'll have to get a different mower. These are the only options I have out west for turf....Platinum Te Paspalum, Tifway 419, Tifway ll, Bandera Bermuda, Tifgreen, Tifdwarf, Celebration, and Latitude 36. So I was set on Paspalum because it's supposed to tolerate lower mowing heights. Sorry for the long post but I figured I'd give you every variable about my time, equipment, and size of yard. If anyone has any information or suggestions that could help I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Are you still in a drought out there? If so I would go with Latitude 36. We are in a little drought here in San Antonio with 100 degree days for the foreseeable future and my 419 is still looking good so it could be a good choice as well. If anything your shade may be a problem but three hours isn't too bad. Others should chime in soon with their recommendations.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

We do have water restrictions to twice a week.....I'm not real good about following the rules though &#128563;. The shade spot is a very tall pecan tree and the canopy is raised about 15ft so it's just that section of high noon. I like shade, just not when it comes to my grass selection.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> Are you still in a drought out there? If so I would go with Latitude 36. We are in a little drought here in San Antonio with 100 degree days for the foreseeable future and my 419 is still looking good so it could be a good choice as well. If anything your shade may be a problem but three hours isn't too bad. Others should chime in soon with their recommendations.


With a hoc of .5", 3 hours of sunlight will not be sustainable....with any hybrid bermuda.

Edit: I misread the shade part. Yeah, that's plenty of sunlight. I vote for celebration. I have about 10 acres of it on property and it holds its color longer than my 419, it's more shade tolerant, it's more aggressive (good for a driving range tee, maybe not for a homeowner tho), and I have also found that it can endure heat just a little bit better than 419. I'm not up to speed on the newer stuff, but I know that, from what you're describing, Celebration would be a grass that would definitely work.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

Sorry I meant 3 hours of shade, I had the canopy raised high so it gets sun a lot of the day but not full sun.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Jackofalltrades We only have one water day. Two is plenty just as long as you give bermuda the 1 inch a week it needs.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey someone else in central California! You have a lot more options than I did. I'm in Fresno and we have Fescue, Tifway 419, and Celebration at our local sod farm. I had my grass replaced in the front and back this spring. I went with Tifway 419 in my backyard and fescue in my front. We have water restrictions this year to 3 days a week. Last year it was two days a week. I love my Tifway 419 and it does fine with the water restrictions. I can't say that it's better or worse than any other hybrid bermuda because it's all I know. It has been doing well in my yard so far but I've got mostly sun. I've heard that celebration is more shade tolerant.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

@Bermuda_Newbie I'm in Turlock so between AG Sod in Fresno and Stockton and Westcoast Turf there's a decent amount of selection. I was very intrigued by the paspalum but just not sure.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Jackofalltrades said:


> @Bermuda_Newbie I'm in Turlock so between AG Sod in Fresno and Stockton and Westcoast Turf there's a decent amount of selection. I was very intrigued by the paspalum but just not sure.


Both are great options as far as sod suppliers, I went with tifsport from westcoastturf down here in SoCal, but my second choice would have been tifway or Bandera Bermuda which would thrive where you are located.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

@erdons I went out to Westcoast Turf to look the other day and they had a section reserved for the 49ers of Bandera and it was incredible, you could definitely tell they were really putting some work into it.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Have you ever had a soil / water report done? I only ask because Paspalum cultivars are known for being very salt tolerant. While they don't need high salt #s (Mg, K, Ca, Na) to achieve their full potential, they would be a wise choice if you have a higher than normal salt index. It might be worth looking into - get a water report (or a soil report) taken and see where your EC numbers lie. If you're high in TSS, your choices going forward may be greatly diminished. Just something to think about.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

I should get it done just to see but Westcoast Turf is 6 miles south of me and are growing Paspalum there but when I went out there to look at it looked good. Little puffy in some spots with some scalped spots. That's my big worry about Paspalum. I do like the wide range of mowing heights though.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Jackofalltrades said:


> @erdons I went out to Westcoast Turf to look the other day and they had a section reserved for the 49ers of Bandera and it was incredible, you could definitely tell they were really putting some work into it.


Yessir the 49ers use Bandera for their new stadium in Santa Clara, it looks incredible, I would have gone with Bandera if it wasn't out of stock when i ordered my sod, I wasn't willing to wait "it will be a few weeks" so I went with the tift 94. Paspalum looked good also but I just loved the tried and true Bermuda.


----------



## Jackofalltrades (Jul 17, 2018)

I wish there was a way to get TifGrand in California because I'd like to try it's shade tolerance out in my backyard.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

erdons said:


> Jackofalltrades said:
> 
> 
> > @erdons I went out to Westcoast Turf to look the other day and they had a section reserved for the 49ers of Bandera and it was incredible, you could definitely tell they were really putting some work into it.
> ...


I have bandera and love it, but do you guys know of a way to get it in seed so I can over seed vice plug/patch?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

JPorter said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Jackofalltrades said:
> ...


Bandera, like most improved varieties, is a sterile hybrid and doesn't produce viable seed.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

Spammage said:


> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> > erdons said:
> ...


And that is why I'm so damn happy I found this forum lol. Learning something new everyday ha. Thanks my friend.

So plug/patch is the only reasonable way. Could you point me in the right direction of how best to do it and any tools that make life easier. Thanks man.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@JPorter the best tool for the job is:

ProPlugger 5-IN-1 Lawn Tool and Garden Tool, Bulb Planter, Weeder, Sod Plugger, Annual Planter, Soil Test https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MRTVUI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_r5GWCb1KW68TF


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

JPorter said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Jackofalltrades said:
> ...


As previously stated it's not available in seed, gotta plug it or sprig it. I would definitely get a pro plugger and plug it. Once plugged make sure to spoon feed it fertilizer, water it, mow it low and it will spread Like fire.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

@erdons @Spammage Thanks guys. really appreciate!


----------



## Indigo1373 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm curious how Bandera is holding up for you guys. Thanks!


----------

